#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Anybody know what causes this? Warning: nasty hairy leg pics in thread!

## slackula

A few days ago I was bitten by something, it was the usual itchy thing so I put it down to a mosquito, no big deal but annoying.

Since then over about 4 days it has spread to a rash with a fiery itch and the area is kind of painful when I stand or walk. The original 2 little bumps with the white tops have multiplied to about 12 or so and I am thinking it might be a spider bite or something from a tick? The red skin between the bumps has little blisters.

It's about a 1/3 of the way down my calf below the knee.

Google tells me I have everything from fleas to shingles to ebola, does this look familiar to anybody (don't say I didn't warn you) before I waste my money on an over-medicating quack trying to meet his monthly quota:

----------


## Necron99

I would see a doc before you lose the leg.

----------


## misskit

Looks nasty. 

Could be infected hair follicles if you've been sweating a lot.

Dr. MissKit recommends antibiotic cream. 

(warning: MissKit is not a real doctor, just plays one on TD)  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Ditto. You're in Phuket which has a good choice of hospitals.

My ditto was for Necron's reply.

----------


## pseudolus

agree - get to the docs, in the mean time, get some alcohol on it. Its not Necrotizing fasciitis so that's a spot of luck, but it's not looking too clever either.

----------


## palexxxx

wounds can turn very nasty in the tropics.  Gangrene sets in very quick.

----------


## nigelandjan

Are u multi nikkin qc ? I,m sure I recognise them legs

----------


## toslti

Not bed bugs as they bite in a straight line.... I'm thinking a very pissed off spider.

Get along to the pharmacy and get some Quadriderm.... it's anti-septic, anti fungal, ant-bacterial and anti-summat else but I forget.

You need to look at when this happened and where it might have happened.

If it, in your opinion, happened on your porch then you need to look for possible nests. More difficult if it may have happened away from home.

Some 'critters' will die after feeding.... maybe you need to check your bed linen for any evidence of their demise.

----------


## slackula

> Looks nasty.


The leg, the rash or both?  :Sad: 


(Don't answer that, I'm feeling fragile!)

----------


## Looper

That is gross!

I would recommend urgent treatment with immac or epilady for those legs but probably best to wait for the rash to clear up first  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Are you sure it's associated with said critter bite?

Looks more like skin reaction to climatic conditions - sort of heat/sweat rash...it can appear to spread with accompanying pustules.

Depends on the individual and their sensitivities.
It'll pass...

----------


## charleyboy

Definately needs amputating...Ask around, I'm sure you'll get a discount!

Try aloe vera or whatever her name is.

----------


## Loy Toy

Try bathing the area with very hot clean salty water mate.

And refrain from scratching it.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Try bathing the area with very hot clean salty water mate.  And refrain from scratching it.


Try bathing.

----------


## Thetyim

Looks like Hives to me

----------


## slackula

> Looks more like skin reaction to climatic conditions - sort of heat/sweat rash...it can appear to spread with accompanying pustules.


Unlikely, I've spent most of my life in hot places and haven't had anything like this before. Plus I wear shorts almost all the time.




> Try bathing.


I'm a Brit so let's not go nuts here, it is only a rash and anyway I take a bath monthly whether I need one or not! 

I may even push the boat out and take the wrapper off the deodorant I bought in 1985 so put that in yer pipe and smoke it..

----------


## Rural Surin

Chiggers....

----------


## pseudolus

Try pulling your eyelid down, and then blowing your nose.

----------


## slackula

> Looks like Hives to me


Nah, I've had hives before. This is something different.

----------


## taxexile

> Mosquito larvae get under holidaymaker's skin - Telegraph




Mosquito larvae get under holidaymaker's skin - Telegraph


Father-of-two Alan Evans returned from holiday to find out what he thought were insect bites were in fact maggots that had burrowed under his skin.

Mr Evans, 50, picked up six red bites on his leg during a two-week break to Gambia, West Africa, with his wife Karen, 47.

RELATED ARTICLES

Less than 6 hours sleep 'increases heart risk'

Hepatitis outbreak hits 'jinxed' cruise liner

Days after returning home he experienced stabbing pains and was disgusted to see something wriggling beneath his skin.

He had been infected by bot fly, which lays its eggs under the skin and eats human cells. Each bite contained a live maggot.

Initially his doctor thought the marks were a tropical infection. But when antibiotics failed to work Mr Evans bought a magnifying glass and found the bites appeared to be wriggling.

A hospital consultant diagnosed Myiasis, a rare disease caused by parasitic larvae, which are commonly called maggots.

Mr Evans eventually had four of them cut out under local anaesthetic, while he managed to squeeze out the other two.

Mr Evans, a fuel delivery driver from Yatton, near Bristol, said: "I knew there was something wrong because they weren't like normal mosquito bites, they didn't itch.

"I started to feel really weak, as though something was sapping all the energy out of me.

"Then it felt like someone was stabbing me in the leg with a dagger.

"I was sure I could see something move under my skin and when I poked it, it went back down.

"At one point it looked like a crab's claw and I was petrified I had baby crabs growing inside me. It was terrifying."

He added: "When they got them out, it was really horrible to see them, but it was a relief at the same time that they were finally out of me.

"They think it was the bot fly. I was told there was a one in 15 million chance of getting this."

Doctors believe mosquitos deposit bot fly eggs when they bite an animal's skin.

They stay just below the surface to breathe and the most common treatment is to cut off their air supply with petroleum jelly so they crawl out.

But Mr Evans risked them developing into flies because they had burrowed so deep.

Dr Ron Behrens of the London Hospital of Tropical Diseases said: "This is more common than you might think in people returning from Africa and South America.

"It can occur in anyone. A mosquito drops the bot fly's eggs on to the skin.

"The pupae then burrow under the skin - often the scalp, legs or groin area - and feed off it, but stay close to the surface so they can breathe.

"After a couple of weeks they develop into flies, and are moving around, which is very unpleasant. But luckily it can be successfully treated."

Mr and Mrs Evans have cancelled plans to return to Gambia later this year.

----------


## Camel Toe

I brought some funky shit back from Thailand.  Doesn't look quite like yours but I've seen three docs in LoS and three in the US and have applied every crean known to man and there is no cure from what I know.  

Those little pussy peaks look like what one poster called infected hair follicles.   The correct word for that is carbuncle (one) furuncle (many).   Maybe Google those two words and something will come up.

----------


## Troy

Could have been one of those "hairy" caterpillars, like the one below:



although there are plenty of others that will give you a similar rash, which looks a little worse from the scratching.

If you have an aloe-vera plant lying around the garden


 then you could break a leaf off and rub the area with the sticky end....or rub in some germaline/dettol/other antiseptic cream.

----------


## pseudolus

See a doctor.

----------


## Camel Toe

.. so he /she can prescribe an aloe verde-based cream for 400 Baht.   :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Bit of a long shot ,,, Suarez wasn't in the same resort by any chance that night ??

----------


## blue

No idea at all what it is but
Don't listen to those scratch-o-phobics  , no ,
just scratch the  living fuck out of it , teach it a lesson , it will make you feel better and   helps get the crap out , especially those pustules, as long as you keep it  spotless clean afterwards.

maybe get some anti histamine tablets (not creme ), the ones that DO make you drowsy are best, and  take in  early evening .

Don't look like prickly heat , but the powder might help anyway .

if it's  not better soon ask the pharmacist  in Boots or see a doctor .
get well soon mate .

----------


## pseudolus

> I brought some funky shit back from Thailand.  Doesn't look quite like yours but I've seen three docs in LoS and three in the US and have applied every crean known to man and there is no cure from what I know.  
> 
> Those little pussy peaks look like what one poster called infected hair follicles.   The correct word for that is carbuncle (one) furuncle (many).   Maybe Google those two words and something will come up.





> .. so he /she can prescribe an aloe verde-based cream for 400 Baht.


hmmmm 6 docs for you, but still not think he should pay one a visit? What a kunt you are.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wasabi

Heat rash. Check clothing rubbing against the area. Keep it clean.

----------


## Camel Toe

> hmmmm 6 docs for you, but still not think he should pay one a visit? What a kunt you


What a jewel you.  Personality .. FAIL

You haven't a clue do you?  Please tell me where you're from cause I never want to go there.

----------


## ENT

> A few days ago I was bitten by something, it was the usual itchy thing so I put it down to a mosquito, no big deal but annoying.
> 
> Since then over about 4 days it has spread to a rash with a fiery itch and the area is kind of painful when I stand or walk. The original 2 little bumps with the white tops have multiplied to about 12 or so and I am thinking it might be a spider bite or something from a tick? The red skin between the bumps has little blisters.


A couple of years ago, I had a similar infection on my right foot, just above the toes, started as an itchy bite near my little toe which by nightfall had become an annoying itchy area. Next day it had spread, a few more itchy "bite" spots, pustules growing on the first few in a few days. Freaky.

It took me a while before I figured out how to deal with it and got it sorted, a couple of months or so, sort of trial and error.

Eventually, my remedy after washing the area with soap, was  then to scrub the area (use a brush, break the skin) thoroughly with water and disinfectant (TCP, Detol), then wash with hydrogen peroxide followed by a dusting of anti-biotic powder.

That little process will kill anything alive in that surface area.

After the infected area is dry, cover it with aloe vera gel, from the plant is best, and let it dry.
Then cover the whole area with a thin film of nut oil (Vit E)bees wax, vaseline or glycerine to seal the area.

Eat some Vit C, keep the uptake at about doses of a gram of ascorbic acid powder per half hour, or a kiwi fruit every half hour or so.
This will vastly speed up the healing process.



Don't scratch or rub the area, wash hands after touching the spots. Brush under finger nails.
Use disinfectant or raw alcohol, meths etc to sterilise.

*Keep the area exposed to the sun and air* and free from any clothing shoes etc.

Wash all infected clothing etc. separately. 
I had the horrible thing on my right foot, but infected the left foot by wearing socks which carried the infection to my left foot. (I had to disinfect the socks!)

Of course, the infection could have been due to a virus or bacterium carried in the blood which only erupted on my extremities, the feet, inn this case.

It seemed similar to scabies in its behaviour.

Since then, nothing.

----------


## Camel Toe

Impressive!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Impressive!


Yes....he's our residence expert on most everything. :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

Yes, it was well pieced together.  He has three points in there that I know for sure are truths .. Aloe kicks ass, Vit E is magical, and it's easy to forget those lil fungi-based baddies hate the Sun.

----------


## laymond

your legs need a shave

----------


## patsycat

Gosh, i went all funny.  Havent seen a bare male leg in months....

----------


## Camel Toe

Want my cell#?

----------


## Kurgen

Looks like a nasty case of the wossits. Nowt that a blowtorch and rasp can't sort.

----------


## Cujo

I had that, those pustules burst and spread, nasty, i tried the local hospital here in China and they prescribed a lot of useless crap that just made it worse.
What cleared it up QUICKLY in the end was, some ointment a friend gave me from Thailand of all places. A modern, not traditional cream. 
Anti bacterial steroid cream, I forget the name of it but it was in a green tube.

That IS what you need.
Try this

thai antibacterial steroid cream - Google Search

Clear it up in a day or two.

----------


## Cujo

^ I can't for the life of me find a picture the specific one i used, it was a couple of years ago now and I forget the brand name.
I'll have rummage around at home later and see if I can find an old tube.

----------


## taxexile

If its infected, the last thing you should be putting on is steroid cream.

----------


## helge

Willy sends his best:


> If only there was a group of people,  who well, were trained in understanding the bodies function and  dysfunction. A professional cadre of people who could listen to various  ailments, maybe do some tests and come up with an understanding of what  is causing the pain, and perhaps prescribe a treatment or therapeutic  option.....
> 
> Some dream eh?
> 
> And you see what you are getting. Point is, getting your medical advice off the internet CAN come back and bite you.
> 
> Still. Its _probably not bone cancer....
> 
> _https://teakdoor.com/2007657-post4.html
> ...

----------


## pseudolus

> hmmmm 6 docs for you, but still not think he should pay one a visit? What a kunt you
> 			
> 		
> 
> What a jewel you.  Personality .. FAIL
> 
> You haven't a clue do you?  Please tell me where you're from cause I never want to go there.


Thailand -so stay the fuck away then retard. What is it with Fools like you - red someone for pointing out that you mock my advice of seeing a doctor when for a little heat rash you "claim" to see 6 doctors yourself? Are you more important than our fellow member or perhaps a lying scummer?  I think the latter.

----------


## Camel Toe

:smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

You failed reading comp, right?  Next time you red me leave my mother out of it you punkass hick.

----------


## Cujo

> If its infected, the last thing you should be putting on is steroid cream.


If he finds the stuff I used that's what he needs.

----------


## pseudolus

> You failed reading comp, right?  Next time you red me leave my mother out of it you punkass hick.


Ahhh dibbums - I simply said "go cry to your mummy, she might care" - need a hug you big macho bear? 

There is so much conflicting advice on this thread that he is likely to cause himself some serious problems. The only thing he should do is see a doctor and get the right treatment. You yourself know this....and yet you belittle the suggestion because on another thread you are wetting your pants about some thing I have written. 

You don't live here yankie boy - if you get something like that you get it sorted pronto and not fuck around...after all, Necrotizing fasciitis is not uncommon out here....

----------


## slackula

> I had that, those pustules burst and spread, nasty


One burst a few minutes ago, a little bead of  clear orange liquid appeared on it.




> Anti bacterial steroid cream, I forget the name of it but it was in a green tube.


Ok, thanks for that, and this:




> I'll have rummage around at home later and see if I can find an old tube.


 :Smile: 




> Willy sends his best:


I don't take advice from nasty recidivists like him!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Camel Toe

^^  Classy of you to post that photo.  

Thai doctors, they never make mistakes.  They went to medical school in BKK and passed with a 5.5.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^^  Classy of you to post that photo.  
> 
> Thai doctors, they never make mistakes.  They went to medical school in BKK and passed with a 5.5.


..but US doctors are so much better then? Go in with a sore knee and come out on Xanax because the medical rep gave the doctor an incentive program. Bed time for you, joker.  :mid:

----------


## slackula

> The only thing he should do is see a doctor and get the right treatment.


I'm stuck in the house without a car today, but will go see a Doc tonight.

It spread a bit overnight,so I'm a bit concerned now. From 12 bumps there are now about 30 or so. 

New pics for the gore-hounds out there:

----------


## Camel Toe

^^  Classy of you to post that photo.  You don't like attention do you?  And on an Internet forum?  Get laid.  Make some friends.   Or even better give yourself a facial.

 :rofl:

----------


## Camel Toe

Many of those hair follicles have an infection.  I'd buy 1200 units of penicillin and stick myself with it.  Next day another.  If that doesn't clear it up find a doctor.  I have no idea where tho.  There isn't enough bandwidth here to tell my tales of woos of the medical treatment I got in Thailand.  Sure, you might get lucky.  Remember, they are under no pressure from transparency.   I doubt malpractice insurance even exists in Thailand.  One thing fo sho, you have an infection.

----------


## Cujo

Yes, that'll spead and get more dense. pretty nasty.

----------


## Pragmatic

It's an allergy. Caused by flea bites. Do I win? images of allergy on leg - Google Search

----------


## Camel Toe

Sorry dood, not the same.  But in the link someone gave to those skin creams there are a couple of photos that look similar.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Sorry dood, not the same


All depends which picture you look at. I stll go for an allergy. Ask the Exterminator Flea Bites On Humans

----------


## Cujo

I'm telling you guys.
I HAD that, 



No speculation.
not flea bites.
Antibacterial steroid cream will clear it up in a couple of days.

----------


## Dillinger

I reckon you have Scabies QC.
those are the eggs in there now
Has that leg been cocked over someone in a minging short time room ?  :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

Oh lookie lookie, Folliculitis

Folliculitis · Skin & Hair problems articles | Body & Health Conditions center | SteadyHealth.com

----------


## ENT

Looks and reads very much like it.

----------


## nigelandjan

Joking aside mate I would go to the docs ,, many years ago I had a innocuous ? looking rash on my right foot which overnight turned into a major prob ,, ended up 2 weeks later close to amputation .

----------


## Camel Toe

> Looks and reads very much like it.


In the pix it seems less follicles are infected.   But look how hairy our patient is.   Case closed!

----------


## ENT

The various bacteria that can cause those symptoms are often found in sewage.

My foot infection started a few days after a major flood in Koh Samui, where all had to wade through exceta and mud-filled water daily. 

This was one of the few times I've willingly used an antibiotic powder on a wound.
If it had got worse after what I did to it, I was going to get a penicillin shot, but the treatment prevailed.

----------


## Lorenzo

Got same or similar 10 years ago. Suspected it was from dirty hot towels at foot massage. Dr put topical antibiotic on and gave me some oral antibiotic as well. Fixed it right up.

----------


## ENT

^^^ I found the pustules (in infected follicles) to be at about  5/ sq cm, and the skin between the infected follicles to be dry and appeared cracked, some appeared red. Vigorous scrubbing of that cracked skin could cause bleeding. Wash  immediately and sterilise (hydrogen peroxide), then treat as I earlier indicated.

A pink or orange serum emitted by a pustule can indicate blood, thus the infection, if blood related, can thus be carried to other areas of the body, to erupt later.

Now that's a good reason for a penicillin shot.

----------


## Camel Toe

> hydrogen peroxide


I used to clean my suture wounds with that till I discovered it kills skin tissue.

----------


## ENT

^ It certainly does!                                                                                                                       Like I said, after that treatment I outlined earlier, there's not a thing left alive on that surface, skin included.  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

What will spring to life will be the bacterial infection, from within the body.
Whether it be a bacterium or a fungal infection, it will have to be transported to its site of manifestation, (the inflamed, pustulating hair follicles), by the blood and lymphatic systems, so they are likely to contain bacteria or spores which need to be eliminated.

If the immune response is good, phagocytes will literally eat the invading bacteria or spores and will also release an antigen which will literally alter the molecular structure of the invading bio-form and neutralise it. 

To strengthen the immune response, take plenty of Vit C, frequent small doses works best.

----------


## Dillinger

Or go grab some freely available anti biotics

----------


## slackula

> Oh lookie lookie, Folliculitis  
> 
> Folliculitis · Skin & Hair problems articles | Body & Health Conditions center | SteadyHealth.com


Thanks for that CT, it is the closest thing in appearance (at least to my untrained eye) that I have seen so far.




> In the pix it seems less follicles are infected. But look how hairy our patient is.


Unthanks for that!

Anyway, we'll see what a Doc has to say later, but thanks all for chipping in.

Oh yeah, a quick PSA: Do NOT, *UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES*, do a Google image search for necrotizing fasciitis while you are eating lunch! What is seen cannot be unseen..

----------


## Dillinger

^ Good luck at the Docs bud

----------


## kingwilly

> I don't take advice from nasty recidivists like him!


I'm outta jail now! 

I noticed you ignored my PM! 

I thought it was priceless! 





> I'm stuck in the house without a car today, but will go see a Doc tonight.


Gee, if only there was some alternative transportation available, like a private car or bike that would take you places you needed to go and drop or off for a small fee or something when your own car or bike was unavailable, we could call it a *T*ransport *A*nd *X*ylem-like* I*ndividual *s*ervice or Taxi




> ended up 2 weeks later close to amputation .


 :rofl: 




> Case closed!


 :rofl: 




> This was one of the few times I've willingly used an antibiotic powder on a wound.


not lobella ?

----------


## ENT

There's no cure for what you've got.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by ENT
> This was one of the few times I've willingly used an antibiotic powder on a wound.
> not lobella ?


Priceless  :rofl: 

Anyway, Scabies it is you dirty bastard.

----------


## ENT

It seems to behave like scabies, which is a skin infesting mite, not like ring-worm, a fungal infection.

The difference between scabies and the folliculitis is that scabies pustules usually exhibit a white serum beneath often quite large blisters, not small pustules atop inflamed hair follicles.

Both folliculitis and scabies will show that cracked skin around them.

----------


## DrAndy

> I'd buy 1200 units of penicillin and stick myself with it.





> I have no idea where tho.


let us help you




> Joking aside mate I would go to the docs


I am not sure why people are so reluctant to go see a doc.; instead they waste their time trying to get diagnosed in a forum!

you may get the right diagnosis but also many wrong ones, and delay could be dangerous

my betting is on a fungal infection

----------


## Kurgen

> Oh lookie lookie, Folliculitis
> 
> Folliculitis · Skin & Hair problems articles | Body & Health Conditions center | SteadyHealth.com


I got that a couple of years ago when I was off shore in Malaysia. Doc put it down to dirty laundry and bedding.

Pack of pills and a rollicking for the Injin laundry boys sorted it in a week.

----------


## Camel Toe

> you may get the right diagnosis but also many wrong ones


 :rofl: 

just like a doctor.

Seriously, 3rd world doctors are over worked, under paid and pass med school with a 5.5.  Now if you're rich you'll have better luck.

----------


## slackula

> I am not sure why people are so reluctant to go see a doc.


Because they always seem to be surrounded by sick people when they are at work. I know this because my father was one.

----------


## DrAndy

when I was at work I was never surrounded by sick people

most people are not

self diagnosis can be dangerous, forum diagnosis doubly so!!

----------


## slackula

> self diagnosis can be dangerous, forum diagnosis doubly so!!


It can if you google for necrotizing fasciitis when eating lunch, I'll give you that!






*shakes tiny internet fist at pseudolus*

----------


## Camel Toe

> self diagnosis can be dangerous, forum diagnosis doubly so!!


Hey wait a minute, I flunked out of medical school.  That's gotta be worth  something.

----------


## ENT

> when I was at work I was never surrounded by sick people


And you were never a doctor.

----------


## Gipsy

Gosh... suffering, huh? Need help from a gahdannah?

----------


## slackula

> Gosh... suffering, huh? Need help from a gahdannah?


The sympathy shown in this thread for my terrible affliction is truly overwhelming..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



 :Very Happy:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Gipsy
> 
> Gosh... suffering, huh? Need help from a gahdannah?
> 
> 
> The sympathy shown in this thread for my terrible affliction is truly overwhelming..


A rasp and a bottle of meths. grate it off, and then burn it shut by lighting meths on it. All done. Or, take the real advice and get to the doctors.

----------


## benbaaa

I love this thread.  Reminds me of Scampy, who had one leg bitten off by a crocodile and immediately logged on to TD to find out what to do about it, instead of seeing a doctor.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

Yup, pretty pathetic really, and to think Nidhogg is a scientist.

----------


## slackula

> Yup, pretty pathetic really, and to think Nidhogg is a scientist.


Dafuq? 

They let you out already? *shudder*

----------


## kingwilly

> They let you out already?


yup. appeal went thru! 

rogue mod has been jailed. 

Golden boy I am, can do no wrong. mostly.

----------


## misskit

What's the latest on the hairy leg? Cleared up? Amputated? 

Hope you got to keep it, it was kinda nice minus the pustules.

----------


## laymond

koojo is on the money here,i get this sometimes as well.get some ELOCON ointment(TOPICAL CORTICOSTEROID CREAM)you need to get on top of it asap as it will spread like wild fire.smear a bit of elocon on the area and make sure you put some on the outskirts to stop it spreading.2 times per day and just leave it alone,dont wash it off.good luck.

----------


## Cujo

Couldn't find any at home sorry, but that's exactly what I had, and anti bacterial steroid cream cleared it up quick smart.

----------


## nigelandjan

> What's the latest on the hairy leg? Cleared up? Amputated?


You wanna have a look at my hairy legs Miss K ?? they are not on a par with QC,s pillars , not too bad for my age though .

----------


## misskit

Sure, Nige, I'll take a peek at your stems.

If anyone else wants to show their hairy legs or anything else they've got, just post it up here and I'll take a gander.  :Smile: 

Not promising not to laugh, though.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Yup, pretty pathetic really, and to think Nidhogg is a scientist.


I'm the only truly qualified doctor here.

A double Doctrate degree in bucketoncology and pisspotslipadicktome.  :Smile: 

Throw some hot salty water on it and afterwards dry it off with a hair dryer. 

I'll PM you my bill as qualified advice is not free.

----------


## kingwilly

That reminds me mate, how's your arm?

----------


## Dillinger

No report back on the doc's diagnosis then. 

Scabies  then 
Unclean unclean.  Ding ding 
:-)

----------


## nidhogg

> Anyway, we'll see what a Doc has to say later, but thanks all for chipping in.


You got this sorted yet?

If not, and you are in bangkok I can give you the name of a dermatologist who is the absolute dogs bollocks.  She will have you sorted in a trice.

----------


## nidhogg

> Yup, pretty pathetic really, and to think Nidhogg is a scientist.


Moi?  Don't think so.  Ent, Latindancer, guy in Thailand and esseffbee have all avowed that I clearly know bugger all about science....

----------


## ENT

Bollix.

You said that you're an auditor, counting caps for tooth-paste tubes.    :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Bollix.
> 
> You said that you're an auditor, counting caps for tooth-paste tubes.


You got it in one.  Which is why KW is clearly wrong.

----------


## benbaaa

Come on, quimby. Let's have a gammy leg update.

----------


## slackula

> Come on, quimby. Let's have a gammy leg update.


Nothing much to report. Haven't been to the Doc yet.  :Smile: 

Yesterday wr0k intruded and I knew I'd have to spend all day running about doing crap so in the morning I washed it all off with Dettol soap, a few more of the zits popped, and then I splashed on a load of rubbing alcohol and covered the whole area up with some wound dressing soaked in alcohol one of those Tegaderm clear plastic patches and taped all around to keep dirt and dust and water out.

Just took the dressing off and it seems to have helped a bit, no new zits and the whole area is not hot to the touch any more or itchy and doesn't look so angry.

From this:



To this:

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice to see your on the mend mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

I don't think he is. The coloring around the area looks nasty. This is a bacterial infection and can easily move deeper or into the blood.
FFS, get yourself to a doc who will give you amoxy, or if you have any laying around, start smacking them down like m&ms.

----------


## Dillinger

That looks like gangrene is setting in

----------


## kingwilly

> Which is why KW is clearly wrong.


Not for the first time either. 

*sigh*




> or if you have any laying around, start smacking them down like m&ms.


Bad idea. 





> This is a bacterial infection and can easily move deeper or into the blood. FFS, get yourself to a doc .....


Good idea.

----------


## nidhogg

I did some looking around. (beats doing some real work)  The spots look exactly like some of the examples of a staph infection.  






and have a look here, images 14, 15, 16


Dermnet: Dermatology Pictures - Skin Disease Pictures


When reading, I came across this little bit:

*Skin infections* 
Skin infections caused by staph bacteria include: 
*Boils.* The most common type of staph infection is the boil, a pocket of pus that develops in a hair follicle or oil gland. The skin over the infected area usually becomes red and swollen. If a boil breaks open, it may drain pus, blood or an amber-colored liquid.
Staph infections: Symptoms - MayoClinic.com

Which bothered me, as I remembered I had read something along the lines in this thread, and looking back I got:




> One burst a few minutes ago, a little bead of clear orange liquid appeared on it.


 
Time to go see a doc QC.  No more effing around.  Staph can be damn serious (life threatening) if it gets into your blood stream (through scratching for example!).

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> or if you have any laying around, start smacking them down like m&ms.
> 
> 
> Bad idea



That would depend on how you like to eat M&M's.
Personally, I like to eat 3 a day after meals, alternating colors.

----------


## VocalNeal

Sometimes grass does that if you have been walking in long grass. But if pushed I would say ants.

It will go away. I've had similar before only on my back.

----------


## ENT

That orange stuff is likely blood in serum.

The recent  pics (post # 104) of the infection show a reduction of eruption.
That's good.

If the reduction progresses, all good, you're doing the right thing, so far.
If the eruption of pustules increases, please;
a) wash and BRUSH the affected area as you've done so far AND add disinfectant to surface.
b) powder the area with anti-bacterial//fungal powder or use a similar cream.

If this persists, you can consider using a course of penicillin.

Otherwise, if it's getting better, it ain't fwk'd. So why try and "fix" something that aint fwkd?

It seems you're doing the right thing so far,....but if it goes tits up, get a jab, otherwise, no.

----------


## Dillinger

He might as well pop m and ms .That leg will be coming off by the sound of it, especially the bit about antibiotic overuse


These staph infections range from a simple boil to antibiotic-resistant infections to flesh-eating infections. The difference between all these is the strength of the infection, how deep it goes, how fast it spreads, and how treatable it is with antibiotics. The antibiotic-resistant infections are more common in North America, because of our overuse of antibiotics.

----------


## ENT

The infection appears to be reducing.

No mention made of anti-biotic overuse.

If he continues with what he's doing he should be OK.

----------


## Cujo

it's not going to get better with a bit of salt water.
it's going to get worse and spread.
Every time one of those pustules bursts it spreads and more pustules come up. They burst and spread and so on.
If he follows my advice, nips down to the pharmacy now and gets some ant bacterial steroid cream it'll be sorted in a couple of days.
You only need to use a very little of it as well.

----------


## Dillinger

Run down the docs with your Lurgy while you still can

----------


## ENT

> it's not going to get better with a bit of salt water.
> it's going to get worse and spread.
> Every time one of those pustules bursts it spreads and more pustules come up. They burst and spread and so on.
> If he follows my advice, nips down to the pharmacy now and gets some ant bacterial steroid cream it'll be sorted in a couple of days.
> You only need to use a very little of it as well.


Interesting what you say about salt water, it does work on topical infections, similar to disinfectants..

Agree also, if it gets worse after using the average home remedy, get a jab.
Penicillin works on most bacterial/fungal infections.
Some fungal infections will NOT reduce with penicillin, though.

----------


## Kurgen

Scummy fukker

----------


## nidhogg

> Penicillin works on most bacterial/fungal infections.
> Some fungal infections will NOT reduce with penicillin, though.


Sigh.

----------


## Cujo

> Agree also, if it gets worse after using the average home remedy, get a jab.


Don't use any home remedies.
Don't get a jab.
Follow my advice and you'll be good.

----------


## kingwilly

> If this persists,


Go to a Dr.

or randomly follow Koojo, Ent or some other internet expert's advice.

----------


## ENT

^^ I won't argue against it, salt'll kill anything.

BUT, if the infection's in the bloodstream, ......I don't fancy big shots of salt,...I'd be pickled!

----------


## kingwilly

Reminds me of this pic I saw....

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> Penicillin works on most bacterial/fungal infections.
> Some fungal infections will NOT reduce with penicillin, though.
> 
> 
> Sigh.


Gotta read about it mate, penicillin is only a fungus that will compete with other fungi or bio-forms for nutrients.

If another more virile fungus or bacterium is competing with it, penicillin will just get destroyed.

Otherwise penicillin will destroy staph or strep infections normally.

One reason why you're asked if you're allergic to penicillin etc, it's because other bio-forms in the body can aggressively resist penicillin, causing some nasty side effects.

----------


## nidhogg

^ you really are too stupid to live ENT.

I really do try with you, but your blind ignorance and stupidity is simply beyond comprehension.

----------


## ENT

WTF are you on about? Clarify.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


That is a wealth of completely wrong...

Penicillin is not a fungus. It is a metabolite derived from certain strains of penicillium fungi. It doesn't kill bacteria by nutrient competition. It kills bacteria by chemically preventing the bacteria growth cycle..

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


Jesus Christ.




> penicillin is only a fungus


No it is fucking not. Penicilln is a chemical compound that was (originally) DERIVED from a Penicillium fungus.

Get that bit straight for a start, then we can (maybe) move on from there.

----------


## Cujo

> ^^ I won't argue against it, salt'll kill anything.
> 
> BUT, if the infection's in the bloodstream, ......I don't fancy big shots of salt,...I'd be pickled!


Salt won't kill this.
Like I said, I had this very thing.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


Yup. Exactly. Penicillin is a bacterial cell wall synthesis inhibitor - which is the reason why (also) it is completely fucking useless against fungal infections, because, surprise surprise, fungi do NOT have bacterial cell walls!!!

jeeze. I really am getting too old for this shit.

QC - go to the farking doctor - internet "advice" from some of the f*cking experts on here will bleeding kill you.

----------


## BobR

Looks like my face when  I was a teenager.   My guess is that it's bacterial and tetracycline would fix it.

----------


## robuzo

It does look like a staph infection, or maybe impetigo, or wtf, go to a doctor already! Chances are any local GP will recognize it immediately, being familiar with conditions common to the area. If it's money and you are in Bangers come to Thonglor and I'll walk you over to Camillian Hospital, cheap as chips and for something like this just what the doctor ordered, so to speak.

----------


## kingwilly

> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Gotta read about it mate,


 :rofl: 

Ent telling nidhogg to read more about it! 

 :rofl:

----------


## nidhogg

^ He will be back on the thread as soon as he has finished googling to tell me exactly why I am full of shit.....

----------


## Necron99

> ^ He will be back on the thread as soon as he has finished googling to tell me exactly why I am full of shit.....


Only if he is googling the uncyclopedia.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> ^ He will be back on the thread as soon as he has finished googling to tell me exactly why I am full of shit.....
> 
> 
> Only if he is googling the uncyclopedia.


Quite honestly, I do not know where ENT gets some of his stuff from.  It is usually like it comes from some alternate universe or something.  Frequently leaves me speechless.....

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


Which school of thought do you belong to? Disney World?

In one sentence you say that penicillin is not a fungus then you say it is one!

A metabolite? Yes, it metabolises anything it's coded to. The metabolic process it engages in destroys (yes, by chemical means) the functionality of the target bio-form by a form of chemical warfare disrupting the target bacterium's life cycle,.... and to the victor belongs the spoils, food, the matrix that chemical "war" is fought in, be it your body or a piece of old bread or cheese.. So penicillin thrives.

And obviously, no, penicillin doesn't have a plan of attack to compete for nutrients, it simply does compete through just being the bunch of chemicals that it is, in the form of a plant, a fungus.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...



Things Bono Invented - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia.  (Penicillin)

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


Come on then, explain your version of how penicillin works, toothpaste tube cap counter.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...



The school of thought that comprehends that penicillin is not the same word nor item as penicill*ium*, the latter being a genus of fungi, the former being a metabolite extracted from the latter. The school that also knows that a metabolite is a byproduct of the metabolic process, not the process itself.
In short, the type that can read and comprehend English.

----------


## nidhogg

> Which school of thought do you belong to? Disney World?
> 
> In one sentence you say that penicillin is not a fungus then you say it is one!
> 
> A metabolite? Yes, it metabolises anything it's coded to. The metabolic process it engages in destroys (yes, by chemical means) the functionality of the target bio-form by a form of chemical warfare disrupting the target bacterium's life cycle,.... and to the victor belongs the spoils, food, the matrix that chemical "war" is fought in, be it your body or a piece of old bread or cheese.. So penicillin thrives.
> 
> And obviously, no, penicillin doesn't have a plan of attack to compete for nutrients, it simply does compete through just being the bunch of chemicals that it is, in the form of a plant, a fungus.

----------


## nidhogg

> Come on then, explain your version of how penicillin works, toothpaste tube cap counter.


You see, you cannot even get that right.  I don't count them, I am gainfully employed in putting the tops on the toothpaste tubes.  I positively _dream_ of getting promoted to "toothpaste cap counter".

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


So, where is anyone asserting that a metabolite is not a product of metabolism?
Correct, penicillium is the fungus and penicillin is derived from it. So?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
>  
> Which school of thought do you belong to? Disney World?
> 
> In one sentence you say that penicillin is not a fungus then you say it is one!
> 
> 
> Correct, penicillium is the fungus and penicillin is derived from it. So?


 
 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Only you ENT, only you.

----------


## aging one

Go to a doctor. I had the same thing on my chest about 4 years ago. I thought it was either from the sun or perhaps the pool that I was using was dirty. I tried everything, and finally was forced by the family to get to the hospital. The older female doctor took one look and started writing the script. Bacterial/Fungal infection, compounded by scratching and putting all the wrong stuff on it. 24 hours later much better, 48 no itching at all and in 4 days it was gone. A specific antibiotic I cant remember and a powder.  I was silly to not get it taken care of as in reality all it did was get worse. 
I have never had anything like it before or sense, just random.

----------


## Dillinger

Any dermatologist will diagnose that straight away. 
Hope he goes and reports back before that chancer ENT reveals half of Web md. Com s site on here

----------


## ENT

Straight from the dil's mouth, garbage.

----------


## Dillinger

ENT,  he may not be a proctocologyst,but he'll have a Damn good look up there for you  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> In one sentence you say that penicillin is not a fungus then you say it is one!
> 
> A metabolite? Yes, it metabolises anything it's coded to. The metabolic process it engages in destroys (yes, by chemical means) the functionality of the target bio-form by a form of chemical warfare disrupting the target bacterium's life cycle,.... and to the victor belongs the spoils, food, the matrix that chemical "war" is fought in, be it your body or a piece of old bread or cheese.. So penicillin thrives.
> 
> And obviously, no, penicillin doesn't have a plan of attack to compete for nutrients, it simply does compete through just being the bunch of chemicals that it is, in the form of a plant, a fungus.


He's gotta be taking the piss, surely. 


Ent, Master Troll!

----------


## blue

> Any dermatologist will diagnose that straight away.


Not really if it was easy to diagnose a google image search for a similar rash would have nailed it .
They all look the same

----------


## brisie

looks like a big bucket of herpes or better known as clamjamities once the infected badge has had contact with potential client by schaaamoooing her badge over the leg of a drinking patron of the gogo bar the patron has now contracted a "clapped out leg" or better known as the clap.

----------


## ENT

Dunno there brisie, we used to call that kind of thing the galloping paiakers on account of it spreading so rapidly.

Later I was told it was palpatoosh of the pluck.

Whatever, it was hard to shake.

----------


## brisie

> the galloping paiakers


That's often miss diagnosed with dorunners disease. The most obvious sign from dorunners is white discharge down the leg of male with nice lady calling jagwow nofree nofree. Running rapidly





> Whatever, it was hard to shake

----------


## cheekyman

No sign of the OP - has he croaked it? Oh well RIP - next thread might be better!

----------


## Malicious

I din't check all the responses on the thread coz noones qualified cept me.

lie face up on your back, crack out a power wank, rub the discharge into your leg. 

repeat three times a day, if it dont get better you aint doing it right

----------


## nigelandjan

Here you are Miss K as promised just for you ,, my non hairy non scabby legs ,, not too bad for an olden eh ?  you can see my poor ol left knee is swollen after making around 2000 + gear changes today in me lorry . 

Still the wife will give it a massage when she gets home later  :Smile: ,,, might take a look at me knee if she has time to  :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

Yikes! 

What's been seen can never be unseen!  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

Caption: Penicillium notatum. Macrophotograph of a petri dish culture of the fungus Penicillium notatum growing on Whickerham's agar. At right, the fungal mycelium is seen, with new growth (green) on the edges. Penicillium notatum was the species of fungus which led Alexander Fleming to discover the antibiotic penicillin. Fleming found, quite by accident, that this fungus inhibits the growth of bacteria and he subsequently used it to produce the first antibiotic drug. There are now many types of penicillin drug, used to treat bacterial infections such as tonsillitis, bronchitis, pneumonia, and the sexually transmitted diseases of syphilis and gonorrhoea.



Credit: ST MARY'S HOSPITAL MEDICAL SCHOOL/SCIENCE PHOTO LIBRARY
Caption: Photograph of the original culture plate of the fungus Penicillium notatum , made by the Scottish bacteriologist Sir Alexander Fleming whilst working at St. Mary's Hospital, Paddington, London. Fleming was born on August 6th 1881 & died on March 11 1955. Fleming discovered in 1928 that secretions from Penicillium notatum destroyed colonies of the bacterium Staphylococcus sp. The secretion was named an antibiotic. Clinical trials & the commercial production of antibiotics did not occur until the Second World War.

----------


## laymond

oh dear,give us a break nige,might pay to go back to the kitchen champ. :Smile:

----------


## misskit

> Here you are Miss K as promised just for you ,, my non hairy non scabby legs ,, not too bad for an olden eh ?  you can see my poor ol left knee is swollen after making around 2000 + gear changes today in me lorry . 
> 
> Still the wife will give it a massage when she gets home later ,,, might take a look at me knee if she has time to


I'd give a wolf whistle, if I could. Those are some smooth and spotless legs. 


A bit suspicious though about those socks. What's wrong with dem feets? In need if a pedicure or still cold there?

----------


## kingwilly

Aaarg, why did you have to repost it!

----------


## Dillinger

Made me wonder how far he's gone with those wax strips.
That's breakfast cancelled

----------


## nigelandjan

555 ^ ^^ ^^^ luv it  :Smile: 

BTW there is a warning in the title of this thread , so no liability accepted for upset guts .

Nothing sinister going on with me feet Miss K , its too bloody cold in the UK not to wear em 6 deg today ( well it is officially summertime ) 

However the temperature is gonna be up today so you will be pleased to know I will re-post a fresh pic for you later on  :Smile:   hopefully just before Thai dinner time as ol Dill needs to loose a ton of weight  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> when I was at work I was never surrounded by sick people
> 
> 
> And you were never a doctor.



are all doctors surrounded by sick people?

----------


## ENT

Along with the not so sick.

You're more likely to catch an infection at the doctor's waiting room or in a hospital than in a pub.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> A few days ago I was bitten by something, it was the usual itchy thing so I put it down to a mosquito, no big deal but annoying.
> 
> Since then over about 4 days it has spread to a rash with a fiery itch and the area is kind of painful when I stand or walk. The original 2 little bumps with the white tops have multiplied to about 12 or so and I am thinking it might be a spider bite or something from a tick? The red skin between the bumps has little blisters.
> 
> It's about a 1/3 of the way down my calf below the knee.
> 
> Google tells me I have everything from fleas to shingles to ebola, does this look familiar to anybody (don't say I didn't warn you) before I waste my money on an over-medicating quack trying to meet his monthly quota:


I had something similar about 7 years ago.Was bitten by a spider on the back of my neck.First doctor I saw said it was the herpes virus. Idiot.

Second opinion from another quack said it was a small amount of poison etc, but was infected.Antibiotics and a antibacterial cream did the rest.Took a good 10 days to get rid of it.

----------


## VocalNeal

> A bit suspicious though about those socks.


He wears them with sandals :rofl:

----------


## DrAndy

> You're more likely to catch an infection at the doctor's waiting room or in a hospital than in a pub.


do have a link for that?

----------


## Loy Toy

Feet on the table Nigel!......................... Tut Tut Tut.  :ourrules: 

Bet you had them off the table in an eye blink as soon as Jan walked in the door.  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> You're more likely to catch an infection at the doctor's waiting room or in a hospital than in a pub.
> 
> 
> do have a link for that?


You could google it.

----------


## DrAndy

It wasn't me that stated it as a fact

so link please

----------


## nigelandjan

Here you are Miss K ,, just for YOU to look at to satisfy your inquisitive nature ,, see there is nothing untoward underneath my socks 












> He wears them with sandals




You bet I do Neal ,,,, and with bloody good reason to  :Smile:  :ban him:

----------


## slackula

> He wears them with sandals


Clearly you have absolutely no fashion sense whatsoever as everybody with even a smidgen of it knows that only white socks should be worn with sandals.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Bet you had them off the table in an eye blink as soon as Jan walked in the door.


Your right there LT ,,,,, I  kinda like a little bit of me truck driving style freedom untill she arrives home  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

> Here you are Miss K ,, just for YOU to look at to satisfy your inquisitive nature ,, see there is nothing untoward underneath my socks


 :smiley laughing:  I just knew something was up.

Your pedicure looks better than mine!

----------


## nidhogg

^^^^ damn.

I swear I have shagged women with hairier legs and less manicured feet than that.

Nige - seriously disturbing.....

----------


## slackula

> I just knew something was up.


The unnaturally tidy computer table, Apple laptop, pics of large trucks, general lack of hairs and no disgusting looking skin conditions gave his game away right?

----------


## misskit

^ Maybe he's one of those metrosexuals.

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ Maybe he's one of those metrosexuals.


Dunno about that.  At the moment he looks like an out and out girl.

Dear Gods.  On the evidence so far he could be a schizophrenic.

"Nigel" and "Jan" being the two alternate personalities sharing one confused body.......

dear lord....

----------


## aging one

Well he could have stumped me before this thead. Nige could you slip into a dress for us and post it up now that the kitty is out of the bag.  :Smile:  Heels and fishnets as well.

----------


## ENT

> It wasn't me that stated it as a fact
> 
> so link please


No, you should personally investigate the veracity of my words and.....go google.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> I just knew something was up.
> 
> 
> The unnaturally tidy computer table, Apple laptop, pics of large trucks, general lack of hairs and no disgusting looking skin conditions gave his game away right?


Speaking of disgusting looking skin conditions, have y'all been to the doc yet or ain't you finished cognating on what to do? Or did it clear up all by itself?

----------


## slackula

> Speaking of disgusting looking skin conditions, have  y'all been to the doc yet or ain't you finished cognating on what to do?  Or did it clear up all by itself?


I was told by SWMBO last night that I was going to be busy/have a shitty day again today so I did the routine of washing it off and splashing alcohol around. I also found some anti-bacterial powder in the house so I gave it a covering of that before I covered and taped it all up again. 


I got home a while ago and took the dressing off and things seem to be going in the right direction.

Yesterday AM:





Today PM:




I am told I might be allowed to visit an actual doctor tomorrow which would be nice, I'd like to get the proper medications in case it happens again and also knock this on the head ASAP, but the ending of the month is always a really busy time for us so it might not happen.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I just knew something was up.


Shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ,,,,  thats my er,,,,,,,,twin bro ,,, bloody edit function never works when you want it to !

----------


## Kurgen

Nige, are you the owner of Babs Cabs?

----------


## Kurgen

> ^^^^ damn.
> 
> I swear I have shagged women with hairier legs and less manicured feet than that.
> 
> Nige - seriously disturbing.....


You've been to Colchester then?

----------


## Aberlour

> "Nigel" and "Jan" being the two alternate personalities sharing one confused body.......


 :rofl:  Hilarious. The thought of a big burly truck driver sitting there as "Nige" one minute, and then shaving his legs as "Jan" the next.

I did wonder how his cooking got to be so good. That must be down to the "Jan" personality.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> "Nigel" and "Jan" being the two alternate personalities sharing one confused body.......
> 
> 
>  Hilarious. The thought of a big burly truck driver sitting there as "Nige" one minute, and then shaving his legs as "Jan" the next.
> 
> I did wonder how his cooking got to be so good. That must be down to the "Jan" personality.


There might be more than two.

Sybil Complex.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well I have to say I am overwhelmed and I have to say " a little surprised " at all the greens I have just received ,,  BTW some of those offers mentioned in the repo box just are not physically possible ,,,sorry in all that  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I am told I might be allowed to visit an actual doctor tomorrow which would be nice, I'd like to get the proper medications in case it happens again and also knock this on the head ASAP, but the ending of the month is always a really busy time for us so it might not happen.


What a pussy !! 

Are you getting bullied at work ?

Why didnt you mention in the op that whatever responses you get,you're too shit scared of your boss to do anything  about it anyway ? 

Are you a man or a MOUSE ?

Grow a set of balls and man up,

 like Nige :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

a 58" waist dress with short legs

no thanks

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Here you are Miss K ,, just for YOU to look at to satisfy your inquisitive nature ,, see there is nothing untoward underneath my socks 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too!!

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> Speaking of disgusting looking skin conditions, have  y'all been to the doc yet or ain't you finished cognating on what to do?  Or did it clear up all by itself?
> 
> 
> I was told by SWMBO last night that I was going to be busy/have a shitty day again today so I did the routine of washing it off and splashing alcohol around. I also found some anti-bacterial powder in the house so I gave it a covering of that before I covered and taped it all up again. 
> 
> 
> I got home a while ago and took the dressing off and things seem to be going in the right direction.
> ...


So the eggs have hatched then, and the larvae have started the process of burrowing into your  muscles. Give them a week and they should come out of their own accord.  :mid:

----------


## ENT

How's that leg of yours now QC?

The pics show that the treatment you've been using (cleaning, disinfecting with alcohol, then using an antibiotic powder) seems effective in reducing the obvious outer symptoms of the infection.
Try keeping up a small (1 gm) dose of ascorbic acid powder, or a steady intake of kiwi fruit, or any high content fresh Vit C fuit for a couple of weeks. 
That'll keep your immune reaction up to optimum level. 

Antibiotics, especially taken internally, will interfere with your natural immune reaction as the antibiotic goes to work on the infection, so leaving you open to further infections from anything at al,l for up to six weeks after the end of the antibiotic course.

Applied topically as you've been doing, antibiotics won't do that as much.

Get well, mate.

----------


## kingwilly

No Lobella ?

----------


## Cujo

Look what I found whilst rummaging about.

----------


## blue

^
that stuff is evil , the rash often returns  straight after you stop using it , and long term use causes the skin to thin.

----------


## Little Chuchok

If you are going to use a topical antiseptic, use iodine.There is nothing better and it's as cheap as chips in Thailand.

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> that stuff is evil , the rash often returns  straight after you stop using it , and long term use causes the skin to thin.


Not my experience at all.
It got rid of the resh quickly and it never came back.
If you use too much it can harden the skin, the trick is to use it sparingly.

----------


## ENT

That's the whole deal with antibiotics, use them sparingly, and very infrequently.

Remember to boost your immune system with lots aof small frequent doses of Vt c (every 20 minutes is the optimum) during and after use of the stuff too, to get your own immune reaction up and running again, fast.

----------


## slackula

Woohoo, I made a 200 post thread!

Anyway..

From this:



To this:





Diagnosis: Folliculitis

Prescription: Quadriderm




> Oh lookie lookie, Folliculitis





> Get along to the pharmacy and get some Quadriderm


Good calls chaps, greens on the way when the system lets me and one for Koojo too for his help.

----------


## ENT

Pleased to see the results!

So you're not struck down by the galloping paiakers after all!    :Smile:

----------


## toslti

Pleased to have been of assistance.

----------


## DrAndy

> If you use too much it can harden the skin, the trick is to use it sparingly.





> That's the whole deal with antibiotics, use them sparingly, and very infrequently.


Betnovate is NOT an antibiotic and can be bought in any pharmacy

It is a  topical corticosteroid, which is why it may affect the skin



anyway, good to see someone got it right!

----------

